# 2005 Huron Hawg Fest Results and Summary!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

[size=-1]







*[size=-1]7 pound fish gives Lam, Urban and Ritz a $3000 Lake Erie win*
*[/size]*[size=-1]_September 24th, 2005_[/size] 

[size=-1]The Western Basin Sportfishing Association (WBSA) and Ohio Game Fishing (OGF) held the second annual Evinrude/Sharpnack II Huron Hawgfest tournament and pig roast Saturday, September 25th. Due to some left over bad weather from Friday the take off was delayed for one hour and the 58 teams that participated enjoyed the free coffee and donuts provided by West Marine and Boat US. Once the teams were released to go they found the fishing tough. [/size]

[size=-1]The team of Brian Lam, Ray Urban and Dominic Ritz brought 2 fish to the scales for a total weight of 8.5 lbs and the first place finish. They received $2230 and first place plaques for the win. One of their two fish was a 7.1 pounder which was good for big fish and another $770. The second place team of Boyd Martin, Ray Sterk, Chris Woods, Denny Braun and Brett Flaczynski brought in a limit of walleye weighing 7.4 lbs for the second place finish and $1120. Gary Zart, Wayne Jesionowski, Nicholas Zart and Miguel Valencia brought in 6.85 pounds to claim 3rd place and $775. Second place in the big fish contest worth $350 went to the team of Troy Swanger, John Schoonyard, David Swanger and Matt Pfeiffer with a walleye weighing 4.4 pounds. The majority of the fish were reported to be caught on spoons behind dipseys or jets with a few coming on crankbaits and harnesses and only the 2nd and 3rd place teams managed to catch a tournament limit of 5 fish. The tournament paid down 14 places with the 58 boat field consisting of 192 men, women and children from Ohio, Kentucky, Indiana, Michigan and Pennsylvania.[/size]


For more information, full field results, and videos and pictures (coming soon) please visit www.huronhawgfest.com


[size=-1]After a tough day on the water the teams and spectators that came out enjoyed a great dinner and awards banquet at the Plantation hotel of Huron. The food was catered by Ray Sterk Catering and the roasting hog was donated by Richs Hook, Line and Sinker of Vermilion. The over 300 people in attendance enjoyed a great evening of food, raffles and awards as over $1000 worth of prizes were given away along with 5 Lake Erie fishing trips.[/size]

[size=-1]Head line sponsors for the Hawgfest were Evinrude E Tec Motors and Sharpnack II Chevrolet of Willard. They were joined by Cranberry Creek Marina, Boat US, West Marine, Richs Hook, Line and Sinker, Stinger Spoons, Mak Tackle, Kipawa Propellers, Happy Hooker, Plantation Motel, Causeway Sporting Goods, Dave's Erie Bait Shop, Vib"E" Lures, OGF/WBSA members, and Lowrance Electronics. Marc Hudson, Kim Endsley, Matt Davis, Steve Carlson, and Reef Stalker Charters all donated their services for fishing trip raffles.[/size]

[size=-1]_On behalf of Ohio Game Fishing and the Western Basin Sportfishing Association, a sincere thanks to all of our event participants, sponsors, and volunteers who made the 2005 Huron Hawg Fest a tremendous success. We look forward to seeing you again in 2006!_[/size]
[/size]


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Either takes em, or you just plain are...










Tom Stevens and company's modded Nautique, Hawg Fest style  Nice camera work spooner!


----------



## deputyb (Sep 20, 2004)

who were the raffle winners? I looked, but not in the right place I guess...thanks deputyb


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

deputy.i know who WASN'T a raffle winner   
i also know hook&book will be having a nice weekend in new york,compliments of the plantation


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope to have made contact with all of the trip raffle winners and have it finalized by this evening.


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just curious when you guys are going to post up those pics. That Ski Nautique pic was great, would like to see more...


----------

